# Java Wont Work With McAfee On



## Deadskunk (May 8, 2009)

Hi, A newbie here. I just got a new Dell Vostro 1710 laptop and it works great running Good Old XP. It came with McAfee software and I have it installed and the firewall was on. However, when I started trying to see websites using Firefox 3.0.1.0 that use Java for presentations (such as NWS Radar views), if the firewall is turned on, the website just shows an error in the Java window. If I turn off the McAfee firewall, the Java works fine. Is there something I need to tell McAfee so it will leave Java alone? The firewall is 8.2.120.0 and it was updated today, as was the Java which shows the runtime version as 1.6.0_13. Thanx.


----------



## perfume (Sep 13, 2008)

Dear Deadskunk,
A warm welcome to the best "Help on the net"site! Stick on and you will be amply rewarded. Your experience being"Intermediate", i don't want to insult your experience by asking whether you have the "NoScript Addon?" in FF3! 

Under "Tools", you'll find"Options"and under that"Content". Kindly tick"Enable java script" and "Java"! Should help!:up:


----------



## perfume (Sep 13, 2008)

Now we know how McAfee, like a child, holds on to the little finger of "Dell"! I sincerely sympathize with the plight of McAfee, but the user protection being uppermost, why is Dell allowing this"thrust up on you" practice? Beats me!


----------



## Deadskunk (May 8, 2009)

Uh, thanx for the reply but you don't get it. Dell offers McAfee products as they do Norton for purchase when you are buying a new computer. I made the decisiion to buy McAfee myself, they didn't force it upon me!???


----------



## Deadskunk (May 8, 2009)

Perfume, sorry for my jumping on your other reply. Yeah, I already have those checked in the Tools/Options. Thanx for the info though.


----------



## Jason08 (Oct 13, 2008)

Did you allow Java in the McAfee firewall?


----------



## Deadskunk (May 8, 2009)

Jason08, thanx for the tip. I'll see if I can figure out how to do that.

D


----------



## Deadskunk (May 8, 2009)

That did it Jason08, thanx for your info. I don't know why Java was blocked but I found it in the list in McAfee control panel and changed it. Now it works fine!

Have a great weekend, we're back to dreary cool spring again after some nice summer like weather here in the woods of northern Wisconsin.

D:up:


----------



## Jason08 (Oct 13, 2008)

You're welcome.:up: 
You can mark the thread solved by clicking the "Mark Solved" button at the top of the page.


----------

